# North Res



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are done with all the construction at North Res. ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., rez level is rising


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They still need to rebuild the spillway across the street from the Kiwanis Club. Probably waiting until spring to start the work.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

They are not done yet. They still have the low head dam work to do. They are going to take a lot of shoreline from the NW bank. I've attached the public briefing from the state.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Lakes sucks anyways. Fill it in.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> Lakes sucks anyways. Fill it in.


It doesn't suck, you just have to know how to fish it. Had 16.5 lbs in a 6 hour tourney last year. Ribit,ribit,ribit.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bassjerk said:


> It doesn't suck, you just have to know how to fish it. Had 16.5 lbs in a 6 hour tourney last year. Ribit,ribit,ribit.


Don't tell people how good north really is. I like going and having the lake to myself


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Every spring I get nice crappies out of there, and nice gills, gotta know where to find them.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

bassjerk said:


> It doesn't suck, you just have to know how to fish it. Had 16.5 lbs in a 6 hour tourney last year. Ribit,ribit,ribit.


SShhhhhhh!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Everyone knows that no bass over 12inches swims in North res


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> Don't tell people how good north really is. I like going and having the lake to myself


i agree


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bassjerk said:


> It doesn't suck, you just have to know how to fish it. Had 16.5 lbs in a 6 hour tourney last year. Ribit,ribit,ribit.


I love ribit


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

well, if it was actually good, I think that it won't be after this post. Good luck when the meat hunter descend! I'll stick to fishing nesmith.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> well, if it was actually good, I think that it won't be after this post. Good luck when the meat hunter descend! I'll stick to fishing nesmith.


I’m grabbing my 5 gallon bucket and going frog Gigging there now.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> I’m grabbing my 5 gallon bucket and going frog Gigging there now.


I do enjoy running trot lines out there for flat heads and catching turtles. Those big cats make great nuggets! with your frog legs and the bucket of big crappie and 10 plus inch bluegill that we could get Brad to bring we would have one hell of a sportsmans potluck!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys don't leave me out...
I will bring the deep fried bass nuggets!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

RH1 said:


> Hey guys don't leave me out...
> I will bring the deep fried bass nuggets!


They better be from Long Lake. Those bass, for some reason taste the best.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bassjerk said:


> It doesn't suck, you just have to know how to fish it. Had 16.5 lbs in a 6 hour tourney last year. Ribit,ribit,ribit.


 Pictures with distinct back ground landmarks in the back or it didn't happen!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Best part about this thread is no one is going to know if north is truly good or if it's just a diversion to protect the good lakes


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They're all good if you find the right spots at the right time. Here's a good spot!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Best part about this thread is no one is going to know if north is truly good or if it's just a diversion to protect the good lakes


Here are my honest opinions: North does have some big bass (but all lakes do). North gets a ton of fishing pressure and the overall access to it keeps the average fish size smaller. I do fish North a few times a year but it is more for lake of boat pressure than catching fish. If you can catch 3-5 keeper size bass a trip, I would consider it a good day (Portage it would take 10-15 fish and a 15-20lb limit to make me happy and mosquito it would take 20+ bass and 15-18lbs for me to consider it a good day). End of the day, you have to work much harder to catch a few fish and there are much, MUCH better options out there, but I know that if these small lakes get built up on the internet, every googan will be out there and I will have to mark another lake off my list of places to spend a relaxing 4 hours.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bdawg said:


> They're all good if you find the right spots at the right time. Here's a good spot!
> View attachment 342647


The spawn and yes redears life’s matter!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Here are my honest opinions: North does have some big bass (but all lakes do). North gets a ton of fishing pressure and the overall access to it keeps the average fish size smaller. I do fish North a few times a year but it is more for lake of boat pressure than catching fish. If you can catch 3-5 keeper size bass a trip, I would consider it a good day (Portage it would take 10-15 fish and a 15-20lb limit to make me happy and mosquito it would take 20+ bass and 15-18lbs for me to consider it a good day). End of the day, you have to work much harder to catch a few fish and there are much, MUCH better options out there, but I know that if these small lakes get built up on the internet, every googan will be out there and I will have to mark another lake off my list of places to spend a relaxing 4 hours.


Count me in I will be there next ice out over Berlin erie pyMy presque squitter for panfish!!!


----------

